# Chillicothe, Ohio snowfall



## calvarylandscap (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey everyone I was wondering if anyone knew how much ice and snow the Chillicothe area gets and how many snow events? im trying to get an estimate together. I looked on various weather sites and no go.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I think your about limited to opions, almanac, and 20 day out look. If you find some thing else let us know. Good luck!


----------

